# مساعدة في مشروع اشارة مرور ..هاممممممممممممم جدجا



## eng.yahya90 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسي ..اذا فيكم اتساعدوني في دائرة ديجتال بتوضح كيفية عمل اشارة المرور معتمد على (Timer counter decoder ) 
decoder 74154
timer 555
counter74193
>>>واذا في امور تانية غير هدول بيعتمدو عليهم لكم الخيار لاني انا ما بعرف كيف بدي ابني دائرة اشارة مرور معتمد على logic gates 
....بتمنى انووووو اكون الرد سريع لانو بحاجةةة كتيررر


----------



## ahmed es (10 ديسمبر 2011)

دارة ال 555 وظيفتها فقط إخراج النبضات لتبديل خرج مصابيح اشارة المرور

بعدها يجب ان يوصل ال counter بحيث انك توصل اشارة دخل ال clock للكونتر على خرج مذبذب ال 555

المرحلة الأخيرة وهى خرج ال counter يتم إيصالة على ال decoder بحيث ان كل رقم فى ال counter يقابلة بن واحدة عليها خرج على ال decoder

لكن يبقى عندك مشكلة وهى تصفير الكونتر عن الوصول الى القيمة العظمى وهى 11 فى الخرج اى الرقم 3 وابسط طريقة ان تأخذ الخرج من البن الثالثة مباشرة على دخل ال Asynchronous reset


----------



## ahmed es (10 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.google.com.eg/search?hl=...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=C8jjTqyaA8GXOqSd6cwE


----------



## eng.yahya90 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك .... احمد وجزالك الله الف خيرررر.... وستدعيلي انها تنفع معي ...


----------



## mogtaba (15 فبراير 2012)

لله درك


----------

